# New photos of Vinnie



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe he is SEVEN MONTHS old already!!! I was headed off to another agility trial this weekend, so groomed him Friday and took some 7 month old shots:



















And a little play session with his Wubba - he loves this thing - it's the BEST outdoor toy!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vinnie reminds me so much of Vega, probably because we seem to keep them in similar trims!

I love the short all over type trim on male standards.. I think it makes them look sporty and male!

I've debated about shaving Vega's ears off completely but I do like some fuzz! He has enough coat now to maybe go in a short lamb..who knows, it's so much fun to play with their hair.

I agree on the wubba..i'd be lost without ours!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG, what a stunning looking boy you have. Just love him.
Great clear pics, you own a canon SLR dont you


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh gosh, Vinnie is way too cute. <3 He always makes me smile. 

I LOVE the new trim (it's new to me anyway, lol) 
I've been debating shaving Desmond's ears for a while into something like what you have, but my family doesn't want me to, they like the fuzzy ears. I'm really torn- I really love shaved ears, but I also love the fluffy puppy look he has right now. I'm worried if I shave them now he won't have that cute puppy face for a while cause the ears take so long to grow. Vinnie looks really great though!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, I really love how you groom him. And he looks so much more grown up than the last time I saw pictures of him.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Vinnie looks like a man, all business and so serious in the first pic. His coat looks like velvet. Then he's back to being the Vinnie we have all come to know and love. Great pics.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better amerique.
I saw the first and second pics and thought ":O He's all grown up!", but those wubba pics still show he's a little wild thing!
Such a looker!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Vinnie, strut your stuff cause you are a handsome fella!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww I love Vinnie! That tail gets me every time


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW Vinnie is gorgeous, your photos are amazing!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy Vinnie is. It doesn't take long for them to grow up and not look "puppy" anymore, he is beginning to look like a "man" now! I love the Wubba pics... I had to laugh when I saw it because I have the exact same colored one for my dogs...lol.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay I love that trim! I think I want to do that with Harry. We live in a very humid warm climate and the less ear hair the better to keep them cool. What blade are you using on his ears? Looks like a 10.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Gorgeous Pics. He really did a nice stack for you. His coat does look like velvet. Very Plush. He looks darker than last time. I thought he might be turning a little lighter, but now he looks black as ever.

He will be such a stunning boy doing his agility. Do you have anyone to take your pictures while you are out there? It would be fantastic to see Vinnie doing agility.


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW! Vennie is very beautiful! =)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!! He is such a cool little dog and I am VERY lucky to have him!



Sivaro said:


> OMG, what a stunning looking boy you have. Just love him.
> Great clear pics, you own a canon SLR dont you


Thanks!! Nope - I shoot a Nikon D300 - love that camera!!



jester's mom said:


> I love the Wubba pics... I had to laugh when I saw it because I have the exact same colored one for my dogs...lol.


Yep - I had to have the blue camo!! :biggrin:



KPoos said:


> Okay I love that trim! I think I want to do that with Harry. We live in a very humid warm climate and the less ear hair the better to keep them cool. What blade are you using on his ears? Looks like a 10.


It's funny - I started with a 5F, then went to a 7F, then a 10 and just shaved his ears this time with a 15 and I love the length. I did his face, tail and ears with the 15, but still did his feet with a 30.



BFF said:


> Gorgeous Pics. He really did a nice stack for you. His coat does look like velvet. Very Plush. He looks darker than last time. I thought he might be turning a little lighter, but now he looks black as ever.
> 
> He will be such a stunning boy doing his agility. Do you have anyone to take your pictures while you are out there? It would be fantastic to see Vinnie doing agility.


He won't be competing for at least another year, but I should take some practice shots of him doing the tunnel or something... maybe if the weather is nice this weekend, I'll do some.

He is not getting lighter (he might look darker to you because of the lighting when we were taking the photos), but I did notice his coat is just starting to change in front of his tail and he has some silver hairs over his shoulders - they are courser than his puppy hair. It will be interesting to watch him change!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

He is so cute, I totally want to play fetch with him.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So if I use a 10 on Harry's ears it will look like that? I'm going for that air in the ear canal and the look is really neat. I don't typically like the more unique poodle cuts but I really like his. I don't do Harry's feet on a 30 but I might start to give me more time between shavings.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous! And doing agility at 7 mo already? Shoot, I was blaming Bella's age of nearly 6 mo for her lack of obedience. Oops.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So if I use a 10 on Harry's ears it will look like that? I'm going for that air in the ear canal and the look is really neat. I don't typically like the more unique poodle cuts but I really like his. I don't do Harry's feet on a 30 but I might start to give me more time between shavings.


Thanks! Actually, Vinnie's ears were done with a 15 blade - just a bit shorter.



Bella's Momma said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous! And doing agility at 7 mo already? Shoot, I was blaming Bella's age of nearly 6 mo for her lack of obedience. Oops.


He is working on foundation stuff for agility - tunnels, ground work, contact position, speed on contacts, table, etc... He is not running courses - that will come next summer. We are still have a LONG way to go.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for responding. I will start with the 10 and then see if I will want shorter. I have a feeling using the 30 on Jasper will make me want to use the 30 on Harry as well. I doubt I'd like a 30 on the ears though.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

So gorgeous!!!!

I use a 30 on Paris' face feet and tail, and I used a 10 on her ears for the german trim at the last competition too... I think it was a 7f on her ears in my avatar pic tot he left there...


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Paris is just gorgeous!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE her trim!


----------

